# The baseball thread



## Esco (Aug 8, 2016)

Barely 2 games into the season and I'm already worried about our Jays :sour:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

ahhhh baseball...........the boys of summer....
yeah, I've already written 'em off for this year esco....hope I'm wrong...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)




----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Our grandson attended the opening game on Thursday and the Skydome was closed.

I attended an opening game with my dad when they played in the open stadium at the CNE. Just about froze to death............LOL.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Umpire "Harry high pants" forgot the most important rule of officiating...........the best job is when nobody notices you.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sags said:


> Our grandson attended the opening game on Thursday and the Skydome was closed.
> 
> I attended an opening game with my dad when they played in the open stadium at the CNE. Just about froze to death............LOL.


reminds me of most opening days when we played here....IN JUNE!!!!...lol


----------



## Esco (Aug 8, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> ahhhh baseball...........the boys of summer....
> yeah, I've already written 'em off for this year esco....hope I'm wrong...


I think the smart move is to hold a fire sale and start rebuilding.
Hopefully Bichette and Vlad Jr. are ready by next year.

The only untouchables IMO are Sanchez, Stro and Osuna. Everyone else is trade bait


----------



## Esco (Aug 8, 2016)

Another thing I dont understand is why Gibby is starting Granderson over Teoscar :confused2:


----------



## Esco (Aug 8, 2016)

Steve Pearce leading off. Okay, now I've seen it all


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

When my sister had her first son and he was just a young lad my dad made a plan to visit every major league baseball park with him.

And off they went every summer for road trips. Over the years they drove to the parks across North America and growing older together.

Many years later as they neared their goal of watching a game at every ballpark, his grandson had become an adult and took over command of all the driving and trip planning.

Dad is gone now and my nephew has boys of his own.........but what a remarkable bond they had together through their baseball trips.

I always think of them at this time of year.........heading off together with a big smile on both their faces.

There is something about baseball..........


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I read one time about how perfect the game of baseball is designed when you think about it.

The 90 feet between bases is just the right length to make routine plays for an out.......but bobble the ball once and the runner will be safe.

The 180 feet between home plate and second base is the perfect distance for a "stand up" double off the wall.........but unlikely to be a triple without a mistake.

The pitcher mound is perfectly placed to make it difficult to hit but still allow accuracy and the ability to curve the ball or make it drop or rise.

The number of innings, the number of outs, balls and strikes, stealing bases............all march in perfect harmony with a warm summer evening.

It truly is a remarkable game.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

(pssst... esco ...while they're a good bunch in here, my guess is you wont get much of an in-depth baseball -or any sport for that matter- going amongst CMFers...just a hunch ... )

oh, unless it might have anything to do with the Jays' double-dipping on game tickets with Stubhub...LOL


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sags said:


> I read one time about how perfect the game of baseball is designed when you think about it.
> 
> The 90 feet between bases is just the right length to make routine plays for an out.......but bobble the ball once and the runner will be safe.
> 
> ...


agreed sags...& dont forget the intricacy of the bunt or squeeze bunt
people think the bunt is maybe an easy play , but as i point out, the simple bunt can bring ALL the defensive players into play...
the pitcher, the catcher, first, & third can all be drawn in
second comes over to cover first base & ss has to cover third
and the outfielders have to come in to back up any errant throws to a base.
a well-executed bunt play is a joy to watch unfold.


----------



## Esco (Aug 8, 2016)

I think Aaron Judge's mom may have slept with Bigfoot and Aaron was the ******* child.
The guy is too big to be human.....LOL


----------



## Esco (Aug 8, 2016)

Pillar stole 2nd, 3rd and home today all in 1 inning. Only 51 times has this happened before in MLB history. 
Ty Cobb and Honus Wagner did it 4 times in their career:

https://www.debatepolitics.com/redi...ac.com/feats/stealing_second_third_home.shtml


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Esco said:


> Pillar stole 2nd, 3rd and home today all in 1 inning. Only 51 times has this happened before in MLB history.
> Ty Cobb and Honus Wagner did it 4 times in their career:
> 
> https://www.debatepolitics.com/redi...ac.com/feats/stealing_second_third_home.shtml


BFD.....I (65) had an “inside the park”-er in our 40+ league last summer! LOL


----------



## Esco (Aug 8, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> BFD.....I (65) had an “inside the park”-er in our 40+ league last summer! LOL


Thats remarkable for your age.

You might not believe this but I was (and still am) good friends with Rob Ducey, we played in the same tournaments against each other and hung out together quite frequently at the Batting Cage in Mississauga (Mavis rd. & Burnhamthorpe) in the mid 80's when he was still a class A player at Florence SC.

We eventually became good friends, went barhopping quite a bit. I can tell you things about him that you wont find on the internet. I myself was an amateur pitcher for Leaside Majors when the Labatts Metro Major League was still operational (now defunct). I was never good enough to be signed by an MLB team though.

I'm 52 years old now. My coach at Leaside was Ric Fleury (RIP; lung cancer).

Aaahhh, the good old days


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Haha... thanks...it was a double, then an overthrow to 2nd, so I headed to 3rd. Overthrow again so I headed home, and beat the throw.what I remember most is I was running as fast as I cud to home...but...I could feel myself just running out of steam & slowing down....funny feeling....haha
You still play? Where’s Ducey now?


----------



## Esco (Aug 8, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> Haha... thanks...it was a double, then an overthrow to 2nd, so I headed to 3rd. Overthrow again so I headed home, and beat the throw.what I remember most is I was running as fast as I cud to home...but...I could feel myself just running out of steam & slowing down....funny feeling....haha
> You still play? Where’s Ducey now?


Last time I talked to him was over a decade ago when he was a scout for the Jays. So I had to google him to see what he's up to now, apparently he's a minor L. batting coach in the Phillies system. I'm not 100% sure but I think its for a single-A club in Florida somewhere:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rob_Ducey

I stopped playing amateur ball when I was in my mid 30's


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah...but I I join a 40+ slow pitch softball league ....25 years Ago 
Great fun, and the nucleus of that team is still together. We have as much fun AFTER the games as during ! We changed our name about 5 years ago to the”61’s”...... that was our avg age....THEN ! Lol


----------



## Esco (Aug 8, 2016)

4-2 record now. I am pleasantly surprised :adoration:


----------

